# WCF Chapter XV: paragraph V



## Jeremy (May 23, 2005)

V. Men ought not to content themselves with a general repentance, but it is every man's duty to endeavor to repent of his particular sins, particularly.

I know this is true by experience. Sometimes I go a whole day without particularly repenting of specific sins, and by the next morning my heart is quite hard. But when I take time out all throughout the day, which is the norm, to single out particular sins and repent of them, I find the Holy Spirit working in and through me more-so than before. 

My question is: Is there a point in the Christian life where you stop having this constant struggle with the corruptions of your heart, or is that something God leaves you with until glory to keep you trusting in Him?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 23, 2005)

It doesn't end until santification is complete, at death. We are so defiled with sin's polution that no matter how well we clean our selves up, and we do in fact make progress, we still find more. It may not be noticable to everyone else. It could just be attitudes lusts, secret sins, self-righteousness, etc. But it's still there. In my own experience, it feels like once a get one sin licked, 7 more pop up in it's place. If God were to show us how truly sinful we are, we probably couldn't bear it. So He does it gradually.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 23, 2005)

Donald Cargill said it well: "Those who know themselves best fear themselves most."

But the Psalmist said it even better: "If thou, LORD, shouldest mark iniquities, O Lord, who shall stand? But there is forgiveness with thee, that thou mayest be feared. (Psalm 130.3-4)

See also Ps. 19.11-12 and Ps. 90.8.


----------



## Larry Hughes (May 23, 2005)

Andrew,

That was a great quote, "Donald Cargill said it well: "Those who know themselves best fear themselves most."" I had never heard that before.

I know that feeling all too well. That was the very first thing I felt in my conversion. It was literally like being born for the first time into a reality you had before hand supressed. Then immediately, I mean immediately, I felt as if I had a great enemy within that was much stronger than me and I feared myself. A rather "different" experience I'll admit.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 24, 2005)

Larry! We really don't even know how corrupt our sinful natures are. It's so easy to attribute the careless, thoughtless, hurtful words that sometimes cross our lips -- as Christians -- to being hungry or tired or what-have-you rather than our sinful nature coming to the surface. How we need to mortify the flesh, crucify the old nature, put on Christ, be transformed in the renewing of our minds. And how this is only possible by the grace of God! May the knowledge of our sin, as we discover it, drive us to repentance and faith in Christ alone. 

Search me, O God, and know my heart: try me, and know my thoughts: And see if there be any wicked way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting. (Psalm 139.23-24)


----------



## BobVigneault (May 24, 2005)

It's a sickening feeling that as we draw closer to God and behold His holiness the Spirit will reveal the most corrupting, polluting sins that as of this moment we don't view as sin at all - but entertain and cuddle as if they were family pets. Such is the process of sanctification. Great thoughts guys, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2005)

Consider this passage though: 

"Therefore leaving the principles of the doctrine of Christ, let us go on unto perfection; not laying again the foundation of repentance from dead works, and of faith toward God," -Hebrews 6:1

Did the writer have in mind putting away what we have been talking about? or is this verse discussing a different issue altogether?


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2005)

My last post was honest. Not trying to stir up division or cause strife. I personally know my own sin, and I am so sick of it, I want it gone. But I know that it won't be gone until I'm in glory. I was just asking basically for an honest exposition of the Hebrews 6:1 passage. I have my own understanding of it, but I wanted to know if it's right.

Please help!

Your brother in Christ,

Jeremy


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 24, 2005)

I would say that the text itself is refering to the letter-recipients lack of progress in many areas, but particularly in the area of instruction. But, this too is a matter of sanctification, is it not? And to press the matter home still further, recall that instruction in the Word is the very thing that Jesus says is the instrument of sanctification ,"Sanctify them by the truth: Thy Word is truth."

The preposition "to/unto" can also be rendered "toward", which is how I think it is being used here. In other words, the writer is urging the readers on in the direction of perfection, or completeness (of doctrine and understanding). They should by now be "beyond the basics," elementary instruction in the Word, and as mature Christians, should be digging into the meat of the Word. And all for the purposes of spiritual growth (not merely intellectual satisfaction).


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> 
> The preposition "to/unto" can also be rendered "toward", which is how I think it is being used here. In other words, the writer is urging the readers on in the direction of perfection, or completeness (of doctrine and understanding).



Bruce-

Would this have been Martha's problem when she told Jesus to make Mary help her serve? Mary was learning from Jesus. Jesus told Martha that Mary was doing what was better for her. Martha was so concerned about working and serving that she neglected her own sanctification in the truth.

I think the Hebrews had the same problem, which I actually see a lot of in my home church. Many people running around serving, planning and doing, but nobody really setting down and learning the Truth. I think the Hebrews had this problem because the writer said they were serving...

"For God is not unrighteous to forget your work and labour of love, which ye have shewed toward his name, in that ye have ministered to the saints, and do minister." Hebrews 6:10

But like you said, they were not learning and growing spiritually in the Truth. Concerning their knowledge of the Lord and His Word, they were deficient.

J


----------



## kevin.carroll (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeremy_
> 
> 
> Consider this passage though:
> ...



No, he's talking about growth in doctrinal knowledge.


----------

